# Feeding fresh food



## Ctwells47 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm new to the Cichlid-forum and just started a 20g tank.  Currently, I have 3 African Cichlids and am planning on introducing a few more after I complete my decoration. However, I read that you could feed Cichlids fresh Romaine lettuce, spinach, carrots and peas. Can someone confirm if this is true and if so, how do you introduce them into their diet (currently they are just eating flakes).

Your help is greatly appreciated.....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's true if you have herbivores or omnivores, you can, but if you are feeding a quality food it is not necessary.

The easiest vege to feed IMO is cucumber. Just clip a slice to the glass or rubberband a slice to a piece of slate. When feeding fresh foods, remember to remove all leftovers within 10 hours to avoid decomposition. If your fish are messy eaters this may be easier said than done.


----------



## Ctwells47 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you...as with my other fish (non-cichlids), I do like to switch around at times just to break for boredom of eating the same thing.

I have a Electric Yellow, Red Zebra and another one, don't remember which one...can I feed them the frozen shrimp on occassion? Also, how do you being to train them to eat out of your hand? They are just getting used to me and come to the front of the tank when I approach...not all the time, but more then last week.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I don't think your 20g tank will be big enough to handle six random cichlids- perhaps keeping it to three is a good idea for now.

It may take a long time for them to eat from your fingers, but I suppose you can try. Make sure they are hungry and that the only choice is what you are holding. If they are not overcrowded or stressed from territory disputes, you'll have better luck.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

Ctwells47 said:


> Thank you...as with my other fish (non-cichlids), I do like to switch around at times just to break for boredom of eating the same thing.
> 
> I have a Electric Yellow, Red Zebra and another one, don't remember which one...can I feed them the frozen shrimp on occassion? Also, how do you being to train them to eat out of your hand? They are just getting used to me and come to the front of the tank when I approach...not all the time, but more then last week.


be careful what cichlids you choose, some are more aggressive than others, you dont need to have a big variety of foods, fish like routines so feeding them the same thing is a good idea as well as having set time periods every day when you feed. i recomend NLS pellets, i also feed frozen mysis shrimp once a week, its not a problem. Thats how it is in their natural habitat, it creates less stress as well.
As for getting the fish to eat off your hand, might be quiet tricky and take some time. In my mbuna tank at least 7 of my fish eat of my hand, even when i have the food a little risen from the water surface its really cool once they start eating off your hand. , they just have to get use to you and dont rattle them with any sudden movements where they think your a threat. :thumb:


----------



## Ctwells47 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooopps, my mistake, the tank is 30 - at pet shop, they said I could stock up to 7-8 in a 30, is that over crowding? I know they are Jrs now, but the tank looks so empty.

I just ordered some Vegetable flakes from Kens Fish for them and regular flakes for my community tank of tropicals.


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

I personally wouldn't add any more to the tank. Eventually they will get big and you will be faced with the decision to either re-home some of them (or all of them) or buy a bigger tank. Personally I would buy a bigger tank before adding any fish just to insure that all bases are covered. Then you could use the 30 as your quarantine tank or even for growing fry or live foods.


----------

